# Suggestions for Junk removal



## ChristinaBoyd22 (Mar 29, 2021)

Hey Everyone!
My friend recently relocated to her new house and she had to do some extra cleaning work as she had bought it from another person. The construction junk was immense. Can someone suggest some good junk removal services? It would be really helpful for her!


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Construction junk? You mean, scraps? Put it on Craigslist or similar for free


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I thought this was another trans thread for a moment.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Wish I was closer, I actually have junk removal business.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

look on kijiji . plenty junk removal people there. lots of things you can dispose of at the curb but not construction material . at least not in this city. you can also rent a truck and take it to the waste disposal sites.

all i did was hire junk removal guys from kijiji last summer and got rid of everything. rather than seperate it. something like 200dollars. ~Georgia


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

where you are specifically located changes it.

always an option order a roll off dumpster they drop it in your drive way for a charge you fill it and call them typically you only get a week to fill or put what you want in , don't fill past the line.

sometimes an option , people who have dump trailers will for less money than a roll of drop thier trailer in you your drive you have 24 hours or Friday to Monday to fill it then they pick it up you pay something + dumping fee

some cities have dumpsters you can get dropped off for a fee

if you have a dump you can go too our county landfill is 10 dollars a pickup truck load , get the stuff together and buy a friend with a truck 2 cases of beer.

you could rent a truck also if you have no other way to get a truck


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

costs 600 dollars for the dumpsters and that was 5 years ago.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Our community facebook usually has people that post or know people that do junk hauling


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I know this post is old
I am getting ready for a clean out. Our town has 2 churches asking for clothes to household items. I called said i had such and such how much ect. Would they be able to come and collect. Oh my . they said no, all clothing needed to be freshly washed and marked for size . same with everything it all needed to be clean dust free . paint touched up. Really! Gota say im not going to do all that. If i did id post it for sale.


----------

